# Living cost in dubai(Urgent)



## asheeshpanwar1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear all,

Recently i have got an offer from Dubai they are giving me 6500drm per month with accommodation & transportation.

Is it ok please help me i am very much confused...

I am from INDIA...


Thanx in advans
Asheesh


----------



## maher (Apr 16, 2009)

asheeshpanwar1 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Recently i have got an offer from Dubai they are giving me 6500drm per month with accommodation & transportation.
> 
> ...


if this is your first time here and you think you can keep the job for more than 6 months then do try it... it will give you some internation expereince...well to dubai!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

asheeshpanwar1 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Recently i have got an offer from Dubai they are giving me 6500drm per month with accommodation & transportation.
> 
> ...



all depends on the lifestyle you want to lead here, if you want to just work and stay home then fine, 
cost of living is quiet high although the prices are coming down


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

6500 x 12 = 78,000 dirhams a year.

That sounds good to me! Plus they're paying for your accomodation too!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

depends on load of factors. What is your job/responsiblities, do you have wife/kids to support, what is your livestyle, is health insurance covered etc etc

Read the top posts of the Forum about "need to know about moving to Dubai"

loads of useful info there. If accom/insurance etc. is paid it is doable, I guess....
but you won't do much more than work and stay home....

Good luck
L.


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

your getting paid 78,000 dirhams a year which is 1,060,147 inidian rupees!
Thats a lot of money, plus your getting accomodation and transport payed for. 
Sounds a good offer to me, whats there to think about lol, if you dont want it ill have it lol


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm looking at a job for max 14,000 AED / month - is that good, bad or indifferent? Me, 2 dogs, not looking to go out every night but want a comfy lifestyle, accommodation is being provided, need to buy a (used?) car... and save for buying a house in Europe! Is this a good wage? I have a friend of a friend in a not-well-paid job there who find it hard...


----------

